# successful iui now ivf?



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi to all, first time posting in this forum just looking for a bit of advice...
A bit of history - am 31 years old and my husband has azoospermia. we were lucky enough to concieve on a diui #2 back in 2010 baby is now 18months. this summer we decided to try again with our 2 remaining vials and it has not been easy so far. out of 4 cycles i have gone to iui once as 3 other times i overstimulated with 3+ follicles and could not go ahead. I suffer from pcos and am guessing this is the cause of overstimulation
Anyway I have a review appt on wed and am considering just biting the bullet and requesting ivf with my last vial of DS.. The thought behind this being we are much more likely to get a genetic sibling esp if we have frozen embryos and the fresh cycle fails? plus overstimulation wont be an issue because we want lots of follies for ivf yes?
My husband thinks this is a v invasive route to go down considering we were successful before with iui but i just dont know how many more cancelled cycles i can take? just looking for some advice i suppose on this crazy journey and wondering if anyone else with pcos has been successful? i am slightly worried that producing lots of eggs with pcos during ivf can damage quality? also does anyone know what protocol is best for pcos?
sorry for longwindedness
xx


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't help with pcos. 
But I had ivf after a IUI pregnancy - for me I couldn't get pregnant again through IUI. We tried 3 cycles after the original success but they all failed. (IUI pregnancy ended in a miscarriage)

Good luck, and I'm sorry about your cancelled cycles.


----------



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

thank you for the response evon and congrats on your successful treatment. was it icsi you underwent in the end? 1st time success? was it a massive step up from the iuis? so many qs's......... i suppose on a positive note the clinic will know how to stimulate me considering have done all my iui's with them, so nervewracking this infertility biz


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I had no success at all with iui, with ivf I have had two (lost the first one, 8 weeks into second one) i didn't feel that ivf was any more invasive, you get the same amount of scans etc, the only difference is egg collection. If you are getting lots of wee eggs, I'd definitely go for ivf


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry don't come back that often.

I found for me it wasn't a massive step forward as after 7 IUIs I was used to going back and fro to the clinic. 
Obviously the injections are more and more visits but I always found IUI uncomfortable.
And personally found when they put the eggs back in less so.
I also felt more positive Even though my egg return was low (just 5) and down to 2 at the end.


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes it was icis, think due to mix of low eggs and abnormalities in DH sperm.


----------

